# Okuma Epixor vs. Shimano Bait Runner



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

which one would be the better of the two? i'm thinking about getting a Epixor BF 65 (340/15 --4.5:1) or the 4500 Shimano (250/17 -- 4.8:1) i'll be using it on a 7'0ft. M Ugly Stik for flounder and bait fishing.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i would go w/ a penn 550ssg they will last longer and they now are nicer


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Shimano- hands down. I run a baitrunner and a thunnus- never a problem. I also know a few people that still have 450 baitrunners in service- no typo- the 450 from years ago- before the 4500s. About as solid as you could ask from a spinner.


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Go with the 4500...You will never regret it!*

I have two 6500s and 2 650s...The 650s are pre-1986. The 4500 has the exact same guts as the 6500 and will bring in anything from a 7" shark to a 50lb Redfish without any problems! You will not find a smoother drag system and the 4500B has a waterproof drag sytem.
The first thing I notice between the Okuma and a Shimano is the Handle. The Shimano's handles are the strongest on the market IMHO. The Okumas do not look very strong to me, nor do the Penns. 

With minor maintenance at the end of the year cleanup, the reel will probably last you 10+ years without any problems at all. I use my 650's probably 200 days out of the year. I just spray them off with a Garden sprayer when I air up coming off of AI. Then I am ready to roll the next day!

I replace the Bearings in the sides once a year and thats all I have ever done, except that I did replace the main Gear and Top bearings on my 650's 2 years ago. That eliminated any side play I had in the handles. 

Hooks up, 
Forrest

P.S. If any of you folks want to upgrade your old 650's or 450s to a 3 bearing reel system. The 6500B bearings available from Shimano will directly replace the Shim/Spacers in the 650's sideplates, PERFECTLY. It makes the 650 as smooth as glass when reeling! They are cheap , too!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shimano owns this market for a reason. Listen to Salty!!!!!!!


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't have the reel with me so I'm guessing here, but I think I have the Shimano Baitrunner 350. I got this reel in '00 from a friend's sons who found it attached to an old 6ft Daiwa saltwater rod in a tiny little freshwater pond. Don't know how long it had been there, but it still works fine and is now one of my favorite reels.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I have two Okuma's (EB50 & EB80 Baitrunners) and had no problems. 

Know Kibaro has the Shimano 6500 and has had no problems!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Shimano hands down! Those things are tanks! But..... The Okuma's are nice, a lot lighter, and a little bit cheaper. I don't think you could lose with either one.


----------



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

*comparison*

I have a Shimano 6500 a 4500 and the Okuma Epixor and believe me Shimano has that comparison beat hands down. The Okuma has the right idea however the craftsmenship has left allot to be desired for my money.


Who Knew It


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Im lookin at getting me a baitrunner soon. Ive looked around and so far i havent seen anything that touches the shimano , but im sure the okuma is a fine reel too. ive had a few okuma's not the Epixor but just some of the conventional reels and i never had a problem with them.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

one thing i noticed about the epixor is that it has a tension control knob...is this standard on all the baitfeeders?


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

The Shimano's all have a tension adjust, which is great for a stiff wind or a strong tide! I promise ya, the 4500 is a killer reel, I use it for all my jetty and lure fishing on a 9 footer. My girls(10 & 11) also love it for surf fishing. They can control it better than the 6500's.

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I have an Okuma EB65 and love it. It is so much smoother than the Shimano's. I also have 4 coronado CD90's (thanks FLF), I like them also but I think the Eplixor is better made. The Eplixor also comes with an extra spool. 

Not that the Shimano is not good also, but it gets real heavy real fast casting 8nBait.

If your looking for something just for flounder fishing how about a Coronado CD-50, they go for about $50 on Ebay


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i found an Okuma Corrida B65 for 34.00 on ebay, figured for that price i really couldn't loose. anyone own one? what do you think?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

If your going with the Okuma, stay away from the Corrida and go up to the Coranado or Expior EB Baitrunner.

The Corrida is the cheaper model.

Check out this link for a GREAT DEAL on the Expior Reels:

http://www.eastcoasttackle.com/inde...2-61135036-439056818&A=197&B=Epix Bait Feeder


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i went ahead and ordered the corrida actually. i've still got bills to pay from x-mas, so i figured i'd just get something cheaper. it seems like a decent reel for the price, should have enough backbone for what i'm using it for. i'll drop the cash on the epixor next year if i like the corrida.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reel choice*

Sorry I didn't notice you had allready made your choice. I just deleted what I said.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

An Epixor has brass gears, which is in no way appropriate for saltwater, let alone surf fishing. If anybody out there wants to fish a baitfeeder-style reel from Okuma, use the Coronado. Otherwise, Baitrunners are great but heavy (I use both).


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

www.sports-nuts.com has great deals on there okuma reels...Epixor EB80 for $70. not much of a selection, but if you're looking to pick one up that's probably the best deal you'll find new.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

take a look at cabelas...they have expanded their selection...i just got their salwater catalog...van staal,abu,penn,alvy, you name it...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i just got my corrida in the mail today. i was suprised at how big and heavy it was, from the pictures i was imagining something a little smaller...might be a little big for the 7'0 ugly stick, but other than it's a decent reel for the price.


----------

